

Single Page Web Application Part Two - petermartin
http://www.petermartinblog.com/single-page-web-application-part-two-2/

======
phalanx1
Why did the OP pick RequireJS and not LabJS. I have been looking at both and
have not been able to pick.

~~~
cribbageisfun
I really like RequireJS. The have a build optimizer. It is pretty handy. I
have not tried LabJS. It looks pretty interesting. I am looking forward to
more about KnockoutJS. It seems like it would really reduce the amount of code
you need to write compared to pure JQuery.

